

Algorithms that changed the world - bootload
http://www.crmbuyer.com/story/33488.html

======
cperciva
Any list of "algorithms that changed the world" which doesn't include the FFT
is utterly bogus.

~~~
elblanco
Agreed. FFT is easily one of the top 10 algorithms of all time outside of the
Carmack method for fast inverse square root.

